# im gonna throw up, im so mad



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

good thing this forum has a profanity block. because im about to use it. as im in the process of switching over my 46 gallon cichlid tank, i gave half of my fish to one friend, and half to another, well the first guy (i gave him a huge ice blue zebra, a blue socolofi, melenochromis interuptus, some ob peac-ocks, yellow labs, and a few others that i cant remember) him and his wife are fighting, about some crap that i dont care about, they split up, so she BLEACHED HIS ****ING TANK!!!! KILLED ALL THE DAMN FISH THAT I SPENT SO MUCH MONEY AND TIME ON!! I CANT ****ING BELIEVE IT!!!! JUST POORED A BUNCH OF BLEACH IN THERE!!! W---T---F? IM JUST SO DAMN SICK ABOUT THIS RIGHT NOW.,


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Come to WI i'll buy you a beer!

That really bites, but if women know anything, know how to push man's buttons, and that is a big button!

G/f of mine is always threatening me of doing that so i dont have anymore tanks, ever took it literally, i'd take her to the cleaners!(meaning court of law would decide of possesions to whom they would go to, after being married.)(not the GodFather cleaners lol)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> good thing this forum has a profanity block. because im about to use it. as im in the process of switching over my 46 gallon cichlid tank, i gave half of my fish to one friend, and half to another, well the first guy (i gave him a huge ice blue zebra, a blue socolofi, melenochromis interuptus, some ob peac-ocks, yellow labs, and a few others that i cant remember) him and his wife are fighting, about some crap that i dont care about, they split up, so she BLEACHED HIS ****ING TANK!!!! KILLED ALL THE DAMN FISH THAT I SPENT SO MUCH MONEY AND TIME ON!! I CANT ****ING BELIEVE IT!!!! JUST POORED A BUNCH OF BLEACH IN THERE!!! W---T---F? IM JUST SO DAMN SICK ABOUT THIS RIGHT NOW.,


Sorry to hear that.:rip:
Well, so what did you learn? Never trust anyone with your own fish.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Call the police and have her a$$ arrested. Sure, they are just fish, but living creatures non-the-less. I am a LEO and would take someone like that to jail. Might get thrown out in court, but still a huge hasstle to her and will cost her money to fight the charges.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow I'd be p*ssed I mean thats a lot of money, time and care


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

That is just downright cold hearted, I would be pissed off too. You should bend her over your knee and give her a spanking!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

man wut a b---h!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i just really hate that i spent so much time raising those little guys, then i give them to my good buddy, who i think has the good sense not to kill them, i called him everyday, to tell him what to do, make sure he was doing water changes and tests and all that, and she does something like that. sickens me, i should go bleach her cat, stupid *****


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

!!!!

@%#$^%#%% !!!!!!!

wish you lived in new york, cos then the animal cruelty police could arrest her  

If I could gain access to her I would never be able to garantee if her limbs could stay attached to her body for long, I would have let the dog loose on her!

JK abt the dog part, I dun even have a dog


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thats just awful!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

micstarz said:


> JK abt the dog part, I dun even have a dog


Yeah, well you wouldn't living in Hong Hong would you. Just turn your back for two seconds and a fat Chinese bloke has a dog leash hainging out his mouth and a suspicious look on his face.:lol:


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

LOLLLLLL thats so funny


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

lets form a lynch mob and get her!
sorry man!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

MYGOBYRULES said:


> lets form a lynch mob and get her!


did i hear mob? *takes out baseball bat* You have the address?

JUST KIDDING

Seriously though how could she live with herself?, it's heartless


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im gonna "bleach" her cat, then nail it to the hood of her car.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> im gonna "bleach" her cat, then nail it to the hood of her car.


That's just as bad of what she did in the first place.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha im not really gonna do it CM, i was just trying to think of a way to show her how terrible what she did is. 


MP I actually come up to WI once a year on a fishing trip, not a beer drinker, but if you can handle gallons and gallons of jagermeister, we might be friends, you live anywhere between chicago and freemont? (we drive up from chicago and stay a week on wolf river around mothers day.)


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> sorry dude =( u still rock my sox =)


 :shock: :shock: um.... are you hitting on me?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well


leveldrummer said:


> :shock: :shock: um.... are you hitting on me?


Haha sure sounds like it :lol: anyways...sorry to heat about that it sucks that people are that heartless when it comes to something you take pride in


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

lol, yea all kids say you rock my sox, I've had guys sign it in my yearbooks, I don't think it means much besides, "you're cool"


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well now you really made me feel bad, what are you like 20? god im old.... im 26 so im sure that disgusts you even more. haha, you "youngsters" should think of a new way to say "your cool" hmmm.... maybe you should try "your cool"


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

that's disgusting. I would smack her. People like that need a good smacking.

this reminds me of when my sister (very young at the time, like 2 or 3) put perfume in my 6 gallon and killed everything. She wasnt being mean though, she thought she was doing a good thing for the fishies. lol


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

HAHAHA he meant you baby, you discusting and deserve to be smacked. (just kiddin, hes talkin bout the 'ho that bleached the tank)


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

BB is how old 14? I can't remember but I think it's cute how she said that.


Oh I went to jack in the box the other night and they don't serve "Spankings" there
i was sad.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> HAHAHA he meant you baby


you mean SHE. Katie, Scuba Kid does make you seem like a guy, hahahahahaha.



leveldrummer said:


> maybe you should try "your cool"


I think you mean You're cool  you have to look out for spelling, lol jk(I'm not very good at it either)

Man you're slipping


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry that is really terrible. He should be able to file charges something along the lines of criminal damage to private property.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

... and after all that he's got to re-cycle his tank. bummer

about that age thing... i got carded the other day for buying a lottery ticket (you have to be at least 16) I just turned 31 on the 28th of Jan. Best part about it, I get hit on by college girls. high school girls too, when i'm out skating


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

when i turned 21, i was heading over to a friends house, he asked me to stop and get a 6 pack of heineken for him, i stopped at a store, grabbed the beer, set it on the counter, the clerk said "that will be... 7.56" (or what ever the price was) i then said "i also need a box of cigarettes" after that she looked at me funny and asked to see my id. i thought it was very stupid, because i could have bought the beer and left but she carded me on the cigs. (beer age 21.... cig age 18??) dont make sense.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> .................................................................skating?


skateboarding? old people can rip it up too


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> skateboarding? old people can rip it up too


lol skakteboarding is so out now :-D


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> when i turned 21, i was heading over to a friends house, he asked me to stop and get a 6 pack of heineken for him, i stopped at a store, grabbed the beer, set it on the counter, the clerk said "that will be... 7.56" (or what ever the price was) i then said "i also need a box of cigarettes" after that she looked at me funny and asked to see my id. i thought it was very stupid, because i could have bought the beer and left but she carded me on the cigs. (beer age 21.... cig age 18??) dont make sense.


legaly you have to card anyone who appears under 30 if they are purchasing cigarettes, I don't know the beer laws. I'm a cashier but where I work we don't sell beer or cigarettes


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Jonno said:


> lol skakteboarding is so out now :-D


Nah, not around here it's not. I give you props euRasian32 :razz:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

http://cbs13.com/topstories/local_story_038144322.html


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> http://cbs13.com/topstories/local_story_038144322.html


If that happened to me, I think that I would go crazy!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

t: t:

and just to emboss it into your brains again,

t: !!!!!

lol level started by critisizing the woman right? Ofter a while here we are waiting to be found talking about skateboarding?

 HAHAHA


----------

